# AMD und die roten Zahlen



## Bleipriester (5. März 2009)

AMD ist zur Zeit nicht gerade als gewinnbringend zu bezeichnen. 
Große bisherige Kredite und zu wenig Liquidität zwingen AMD dazu, immer mehr
Kooperationen mit anderen Unternhemen einzugehen. 
Diese Zusammenarbeit sorgt aber neben dem nötigen Geld auch dafür, daß man bei AMD immer weniger Entscheidungsgewalt hat.

Zuletzt könnten auch die deutschen AMD-Werke bedroht werden, weil sie einer Firma aus Dubai nicht ertragreich genug sind und diese verlangt, die Produktion oder gar die Forschung und Entwicklung von Deutschland in ein Billiglohnland zu überführen.

Daher könnte AMD überlegen, ein paar Millionen aus dem Konjunkturpaket der Bundesregierung zu beantragen, um die langfristige Planung nicht einer akuten
Überlebensstrategie Opfern zu müssen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

[x]_Geld aus dem Konjunkturprogramm der Bundesregierung beantragen_

grüße, Railroads


----------



## DOTL (5. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Ich denke du hast da ein paar Sachen durcheinander gebracht.

Zum einen hat AMD die Werke bereits ausgegliedert und in ein neues Gemeinschaftsunternehmen eingebracht, welches zu ca. 65% anteilsmäßig ATIC gehört. Das restliche Drittel ist AMD zu zuordnen.

Zum anderen hat AMD in den letzten Jahren diverse Kooperationen angebahnt und realisiert, welche allerdings nur bedingt mit der finanziellen Lage in Verbindung stehen. Die strategische Allianz hinsichtlich der Auslagerung der Werke zu einem Joint Venture kann man hier einordnen. Nicht aber Kooperationen hinsichtlich von Fertigungsprozessen, Forschung und Entwicklung, wie es z.B. mit IBM geschehen ist.

Darüberhinaus wird es allgemein als sehr positiv bewertet wenn arabische Investoren in ein Unternehmen einstiegen. Bei fast der Hälfte aller DAX Unternehmen haben arabische Investoren Anteile erworben. ATIC selbst ist auch bei etlichen anderen Unternehmen beteiligt, darunter auch in Dow Schwergewichten wie GE. 
Aufgrund dessen, da bereits einzelne Emeriate der UAE davon ausgehen, dass ihnen in 5 bis 10 Jahren das Öl ausgehen wird haben sie sich nach neuen Geschäftsmodellen und Zukunftslösungen umgeschaut. Dubai selbst wird in ein (neues) Handels- und Finanzzentrum umgebaut, ebenso setzen die UAE mehr auf Tourismus.
Und wie gesagt, eine der Lösungen war Investorgesellschaften zu gründen, die als Private Equity companies in andere Unternehmen investieren und so eine dauerhafte Allianz darstellen. Natürlich achten jene Investoren auch auf Renditen, allerdings sind diese Unternehmen langfristig orientiert und nicht auf einen kurzfristigen Gewinn, wie es so manche Hedgefonds-Unternehmen sind. Auch eine positive Form der strategischen Allianz sind z.B. Sozial- und Rentenversicherungen, welche auch nach einem langfristigen Abbild suchen und daher (teils auch aus gesetzlichen Gründen) Firmen aus dem DAX, M-DAX oder Dow bzw. S&P abbilden.

Abgesehen davon ist es für ein Unternehmen wie AMD zur gegenwärtigen Zeit besser sich nach einem strategischen Partner (wie ATIC) zu zuwenden als bei Banken um private Kredite zu fragen. Der Finanzmarkt hat sich noch immer nicht beruhigt und die Kluft zwischen Anlagen und Anleihen ist noch immer sehr groß. Daher ist es für jedes Unternehmen - auch jene mit einer sehr guten Bonität und Liquidität - schwierig angemessene Kredite zu bekommen. Ein gutes Beispiel wäre hierzu BMW, welches trotz des super Rankings eine Anleihe (Firmenschuldverschreibung) von knapp 9% herausgegeben hat. Bei Unternehmen wie GM wirst du feststellen, dass sie für manche (kurz- und mittelfristigen) Anleihen bis zu 23% Sollszinsen bezahen müssen.

Wenn du die letzten Zahlen von AMD anschaust, so wirst du feststellen, dass es der Firma gar nicht mal so schlecht geht. Trotz der enormen Verluste, welche auch auf Abschreibungen zurückzuführen sind, hat sich das Eigenkapital kaum verändert. Der relative Verlust wurde gegenüber dem Vorjahr auch begrenzt. 
Durch die Auslagerung der Werke fallen für AMD auf jeden Fall enorme Fixkosten weg, wodurch sich die Kapitalsituation auch nochmal verbessert. Personalkosten machen im Bereich der Halbleiterindustrie keinen großen Anteil aus. 

Insgesamt geht es dem weltweiten Halbleitermarkt nicht gut und so wird es in diesem Markt wohl auch eine Bereinigung geben. Mit den Insolvenzen von Qimonda (wurde aus Infineon ausgegründet) und Spansion (einst ein reines Joint Venture seitens AMD und Fujitsu) sind bereits zwei große Unternehmen (zumindest in Teilen) weggefallen. Spansion war/ist übrigens auf dem Markt des NOR-Flashspeichers Weltmarktführer.
Jedoch, man muss diesen Markt auch sehr differenziert betrachten und kann nicht alles auf reine strukturelle Probleme der Unternehmen zurückführen. Aufgrund von enormen Subventionen mancher asiatischer Staaten ist es den dortigen Unternehmen möglich nahezu im Minimum der totalen Durchschnittskosten zu arbeiten. Zwar wird die IT und Halbleiterindistrie auch in Europa und in den USA mit Subventionen unterstützt, jedoch kommen diese nicht (unbedingt) an den dortigen Rahmen heran.
Ein Unternehmen welches auch größere Probleme erleben dürfte wäre wohl Infineon. Durch den Wechsel in den Tech-Dax kann sich auch die Eigenkapitalstruktur ändern, da nun Unternehmen, welche den DAX abbilden, als Anleger aussteigen. Ebenso könnte das Unternehmen durch die Qimonda-Insolvenz (indirekt) betroffen sein.


----------



## boss3D (5. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

[X] _Auf besser Wetter hoffen

_AMD leidet eben finanziell immer noch etwas durch die teuren Übernahme von ATi. AMDs Grafiksparte fährt zwar Gewinne ein, allerdings wird es ganz einfach noch ein Weilchen dauern, bis AMD die Übernahmekosten wieder herinnen hat. Wenn sich der Phenom II erstmal etabliert hat, sollten auch die Einnahmen wieder besser ausfallen. Auf jeden Fall darf AMD unter keinen Umständen den Fehler machen, sich nur auf eine starke Grafiksparte zu verlassen. "Auf besseres Wetter hoffen" drückt das, was ich sagen will, eigentlich ganz gut aus, denn erstens wird die Wirtschaftskrise früher, oder später vorübergehen, zweitens sollten die Einnahmen durch die neuen CPUs bald steigen und drittens kann es auch nicht mehr lange dauern, bis man das Geld der ATi-Übernahme wieder herinnen hat ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

[X]besseres Wetter

Abgesehen von "noch mehr Kredite aufnehmen", was bei den derzeitigen Bedingugnen und der bereits erfolgten Verschuldung keine Alternative sein kann, muss AMD alles versuchen, was irgendwie geht.
Verkaufen kann man aber nicht viel, Joint Ventures sind auch schwierig bzw. unmöglich - bei der aktuellen Wirtschaftslage wird man, wenn man überhaupt ein neues Unternehmen gründet, vom Partner verlangen, dass er Werte einbringt. Das kann AMD nicht.

Imho gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, radikal einzusparen - wobei AMD damit schon vor Jahren hätte anfangen müssen. Imho lag der Aufstieg AMDs zu einem Großteil darin begründet, dass Intel mit Netburst einfach am Markt vorbeientwickelt hat. AMD hat das aber nie realisiert (bzw. sich das nicht anmerken lassen), sondern wollte seinem Konkurrenten auf Augenhöhe begegnen.
Aber seit min. 3 Jahren ist klar, dass Intel aus den alten Fehlern gelernt hat und damit ist AMD wieder in der Position, in der sie vor dem P4 waren: 
Ein kleines Unternehmen, dass vom P/L-Markt und Nischen, die der Konkurrenz zu klein sind, lebt.
Dumm nur, dass AMD eine Entwicklungsabteilung und Produktionsanlagen für einen würde-gern-30%-Marktanteil-haben Hersteller finanzieren muss. Das geht aber nicht. 
Der Verkauf der Werke war ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung (vor zwei Jahren die Fab38 gleich als Joint Venture aufzubauen und die Prozessentwicklung der Fab32/36 zu vermieten wäre aber schlauer gewesen), das abstoßen eigenständiger Unternehmenszweige sowieso.
Imho wird man sich wegen der Krise aber aus noch mehr Sparten zurückziehen müssen - und je früher, desto eher kann man die Kompetenzen in den Bereichen bündeln, in denen man eine Chance hat.
Auf der Abschussliste ganz oben stände bei mir die Mobile-CPU-Sparte. AMD hat da nie wirklich Fuß fassen können, der Entwicklungsaufwand für die zusätzlichen Techniken ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen. Statt dessen sollte man eine Allianz zwischen Intel und ATI anstreben (wie es sie schon einmal gab) - in Anbetracht des starken gf9400m von Hassfeind Nvidia könnte da Interesse an einer mobilen High-End Plattform bestehen.
Fragwürdig ist auch das Engagement im Servermarkt ohne eigene Chipsätze.
Entweder hat man letztere langsam mal fertig, oder man sollte hier die Kooperation mit IBM soweit ausweiten, dass AMD nur noch x86-Serverdesigns an Big Blue verkauft. Denn mit veralteter Plattform kann man gegen den Xeon keinen Blumentopf gewinnen und solange man versucht, mit einer Architektur vom Einsteigermarkt bis zum 8-way-Server alles abzudecken, hat man das Problem, dass man große, komplexe Chips fertigt, die aber für nen Apple&n Ei verkauft.
Etwas wie der Atom hätte AMDs große Chance sein können - aber von DIEs im inch² Bereich ausgehend ist das ein riesen Schritt.


P.S.: Wenn hier nicht plötzlich eine Diskussion über das Konjunkturpaket losbricht, werde ich den Thread in die Technologiesparte verschieben.


----------



## A3000T (6. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

x Besseres Wetter: Mit der Übernahme von ATI hat sich AMD etwas übernommen, da müssen sie selbst durch.


----------



## Joey (6. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



A3000T schrieb:


> x Besseres Wetter: Mit der Übernahme von ATI hat sich AMD etwas übernommen, da müssen sie selbst durch.




aber die daraus entstandene hardware..amd bietet brachial viel power für kleines geld , braucht sich vor intel nicht mehr zu verstecken


----------



## A3000T (6. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Das mag ja sein, aber das scheint zum Geldverdienen nicht zu reichen. Ich bin kein Finanzexperte, daher mal ein simpler Vergleich:

Ich kann mir sicherlich von meinem Gehalt nen Traumrechner auf i7 Basis zusammenstellen. Aber mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir das Dinge wie Miete, Strom und Essen wichtiger sind. 

Zur Hardware schreib ich jetzt nichts, wegen offtopic. Sagen will ich nur soviel. Die AGP Karten sind, mit Verlaub, der letzte Dreck. Mit meiner 1950XT hingegen war ich damals sehr zufrieden. Also ein durchmischtes Bild, wie es wohl überall gibt.


----------



## Bleipriester (6. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Allgemeine Antworten auf verschiedene Beiträge:

Intel Atom: AMD hat angekündigt, 2009 ein Konkurrenzprodukt zum Atom auf den Markt zu bringen.
Server : Unabhängig von der Technologie sind AMD-Server-CPUs doch recht erfolgreich.
AMD-Marktanteil: In Deutschland war AMD ind en letzten 8 Jahren wirklich sehr erfolgreich,
So viele CPUs hat AMD hier früher nicht verkauft. Die Strategie geht also auf und muss nun auch
in Frankreich, England und dann in den USA eingesetzt werden. Das geht aber zunächst wegen der finanziellen Situation nicht. AMD muss sich nun weiter auf Deutschland konzentrieren, um Kunden nicht zu vergraulen und nicht wieder ein Randdasein zu fristen.

AMD x86-Marktanteile Q4 2008 (IDC-Angaben) 
Desktop: 26 Prozent (- 0,4 Prozent)
Server*: 11,9 Prozent (- 2,5 Prozent)
Mobile: 10,2 (-1,2 Prozent) - aufs Gesamtjahr 2008 gesehen verlor AMD dort gegenüber 2007 30 Prozent Marktanteile. (Quelle: planet3dnow.de)

Die magischen 30% sind so fern nicht...

Der Phenom II entpricht nicht den Erwartungen, ein i7 ist schneller, obwohl viel älter.
Hier muss AMD aufholen, soll die Marktstrategie aufgehen.
Insgeamt ist die Leistung von AMD aber als sehr hoch einzustufen, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel Geld Intel für Entwicklung zur Verfügung hat.

Druck auch auf dem GPU-Markt. Durch den Kauf von Agaia durch Nvidia fehlt Ati-Karten die Physikbeschleunigung. Sollte das nicht behoben sein, bis die Physiksimulation bei der breiten Masse der Spiele zur Anwendung kommt, müssen ATI-Besitzer entweder auf die Physik verzichten oder aber ehebliche Leistungseinbrüche hinnehmen. Folge: Der AMD Marktanteil bei GPUs sinkt. 

Joint Ventures:
Mann kann solche Strategien hochjubeln wie man will. Das ändert nichts daran, das es für AMD eine Notlösung, die nicht geplant war, ist.
Möchtest Du dein Schlafzimmer untervermieten, damit Du DEINE Miete zahlen kannst? Nein? Wusste ichs doch 

Ich hoffe, das AMD sich nach einer Entspannung seine Anteile zurückkauft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Wer als zweiter kommt, hat den Markt nicht für sich.
Unter 12% Marktanteil obwohl die Konkurrenz veraltete Technik verkauft nennst du "recht erfolgreich"?
Zahlen laut Mercury Research: 17,7% Anteil an x86 im 3Q08. Das ist ziemlich weit von 30% entfernt und das kann man vielleicht damit begründen, dass die anderen mehr Geld haben - das wird die Kunden aber leider wenig interessieren.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Kostenreduzierung durch Stellenabbau ist unvermeitlicht, auch könnte man einige Werke schließen oder so wie schon geschehen in die Extene Fab ausgliedern. Dann sollte wie auch schon geschehen sich auf das Kerngeschäft bezogen werden..also hat AMD alles gemacht was nötig ist, jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden..


----------



## Bleipriester (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer als zweiter kommt, hat den Markt nicht für sich.
> Unter 12% Marktanteil obwohl die Konkurrenz veraltete Technik verkauft nennst du "recht erfolgreich"?
> Zahlen laut Mercury Research: 17,7% Anteil an x86 im 3Q08. Das ist ziemlich weit von 30% entfernt und das kann man vielleicht damit begründen, dass die anderen mehr Geld haben - das wird die Kunden aber leider wenig interessieren.




Schau mal die "Marktanteile" von Cyrix, Via, IBM....
Dann weißt Du auch, was ich mit "erfolgreich" meine...


----------



## Biosman (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Würde auch gerne wieder nen Juten AMD cpu am werkeln haben. Die Athlon XP zeiten waren doch einfach mehr als toll! Nur fehlt nun irgendwas was richtig gegen Intel ankommt. Was im p/l einfach besser ist, wirklich besser.

AMD hat leider auch die CPU "Atom" zeit verpennt. Die sollten schneller Reagieren und nicht erst sagen 2011/2012.. ne am besten noch gestern! sonst is der kuchen an Intel verteilt.

Asus bringt denn ersten EeePc raus, wenige wochen später is der Markt voll mit Modellen und Marken. So ähnlich hätte es bei AMD laufen müssen, auch wenn es natürlich länger dauert so eine CPU zu "bauen".


----------



## Bleipriester (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



Biosman schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne wieder nen Juten AMD cpu am werkeln haben. Die Athlon XP zeiten waren doch einfach mehr als toll! Nur fehlt nun irgendwas was richtig gegen Intel ankommt. Was im p/l einfach besser ist, wirklich besser.
> 
> AMD hat leider auch die CPU "Atom" zeit verpennt. Die sollten schneller Reagieren und nicht erst sagen 2011/2012.. ne am besten noch gestern! sonst is der kuchen an Intel verteilt.
> 
> Asus bringt denn ersten EeePc raus, wenige wochen später is der Markt voll mit Modellen und Marken. So ähnlich hätte es bei AMD laufen müssen, auch wenn es natürlich länger dauert so eine CPU zu "bauen".


 
Das größte Glanzlicht ist ja die 64 X2 Reihe, an der Intel sich ja Jahrelang die Zähne ausgebissen hat. Nicht nur, daß der P4 auf gut deutsch nicht Intel-würdiger "Müll" war. 3,6 Ghz, eine Flugzeugturbine noch über den Lüfter dazu und eine Lärmbelästigung, die hart an der Grenze des Landesemmissionsgesetztes vorbeischlitterte hob die Vorzüge der leistungsfähgen AMD-CPUs deutlich hervor. Der X2 ist einfach stark.

Jedoch sind die Phenom-Prozessoren ja technische Meisterwerke, von denen sich auch Intel mittlerweile einiges abgeschaut hat.

Der weltweite Marktanteil von AMD ist zweischneidig zu sehen, da er in Deutschland wesentlich höher ist als im Rest der Welt.

Zu den 17,X %:
Die Zahlen, die ich gepostet hat beziehen sich auf das vierte Quartal 2008 (Q4).


----------



## DOTL (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Schau mal die "Marktanteile" von Cyrix, Via, IBM....
> Dann weißt Du auch, was ich mit "erfolgreich" meine...


 
IBM darfst du nicht in diesen Topf werfen. IBM ist mittlerweile, wie viele andere Unternehmen auch, zu einem IT-Dienstleister geworden. Zwar ist IBM noch immer sehr stark in der Forschung aktiv sowie auch im Servergeschäft, allerdings sind das eher Randgebiete. Im Fokus steht die IT-Dienstleistung, also IT-Consulting. Die Produkte, welche IBM im Portfolio hält werden als komplimentäre Produkte zu den anderen Leistungen angeboten, so dass sich die Kunden unmittelbar auf Leistungen aus eine Hause fokussieren können.

Cyrix in dem Sinne existiert nicht mehr. In den 1990ern wurde das Unternehmen dann in VIA aufgekauft und integriert.

Via gehört zu einem Firmenimperium Formosa Plastics Group, zu welchem auch zahlreiche andere Unternehmen aus anderen Branchen gehören (Biotechnologie, Pharma, E-Technik, Halbleiter). Insofern glaube ich nicht, dass sich die Tätigkeiten von VIA rein auf den (Desktop-)CPU Markt beziehen, sondern eben auch andere (Inhouse)Lösungen anbieten.


----------



## Bleipriester (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Sicher, DOTL,
Worauf ich abzielte, waren allerding sämtliche x86-Lizenznehmer...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Der weltweite Marktanteil von AMD ist zweischneidig zu sehen, da er in Deutschland wesentlich höher ist als im Rest der Welt.


Naja, hier gibts aber 2 Probleme...
Einmal die Schmiergelder von Intel, so dass AMD der Zugang zu etwa 40% des dt. Marktes verwehrt bleibt.
Und dann die Leute, bei denen es unbedingt Intel sein muss, um jeden Preis.
Weil ja nur Intel stellt CPUs her, nur Intel funktioniert (eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, siehe P5Q und IDE Laufwerke)...

Gabs in diesem Forum ja auch hin und wieder, das manch einer kein AMD haben wollte, weil man nutzt ja schon immer Intel


----------



## DOTL (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Einiges hat sich aber in den letzten Jahren geändert. 
Bis vor ca. 5 Jahren wurden offizielle Ausschreibungen an einen Hersteller und an bestimmte Gigahertzzahlen gekoppelt. Dadurch konnte AMD bei öffentlichen Ausschreiben nicht punkten. 
Mittlerweile werden lediglich die Anforderungen und Voraussetzungen für die Neuinvestition ausgeschrieben - jene sind aber komplett neutral.

Ein ähnliches Bild kann man auch auf Produktverpackungen von Softwareanwendungen sehen. Während früher von Intel Pentium Prozessoren als Herstellerempfehlung sprach, so sind diese heute auch deutlich neutraler geworden.

---

Weiter oben wurde Intels Atom angesprochen.
Meint ihr, es ist wirklich sinnvoll sich in Gebiet der absoluten low-profit Margen zu bewegen und ein absolutes low-price Produkt anzubieten, nach dem die Ressourcen eh schon sehr begrenzt sind?
Intel konnte in den letzten beiden Quartals vergleichsweise sehr gute Stückzahlenverkäufe melden, jedoch ist die Marge deutlich gesunken, was Intel auch bestätigte. Hingegen sind bei AMD die Margen trotz fallender CPU Preise weitgehend konstant geblieben.
Auch wenn es einen wichtiger Markt geben könnte, so denke ich, ist es riskant sich jetzt schon in dieses Wagnis hineinzugeben. Den Ansatz von AMD, dass man den reinen Netbookmarkt vorerst ausgrenzen möchte, dafür aber ein qualitativ höherwertigere Produkte anbieten möchte, welche man dann als Nischenprodukt eine Ebene höher ansiedeln kann, halte ich nicht für falsch. Dadurch gliedert man den absoluten low-profit Markt zwar aus, aber spielt immer noch in der Liga der kompakten Mobilegeräte mit. Vielleicht würden dann auch mehr Produkte entstehen wie das Vaio P.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Naja, wenn man jetzt noch weiß, das der Atom wohl als Antwort auf den Efficeon von Transmeta gedacht ist, den AMD auch benutzen darf (sie haben den lizensiert), ists schon irgendwie etwas arg doof, denn man könnte einen entsprechenden Prozessor fertigen, wenn man es wollen würde...


----------



## PrimeCool3r (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Da AMD mit der übernahme von ATI jetzt alle Türen offen stehen. Sollten sie sich darauf konzentrieren für jedes Preissegment eine eigene "Plattform" anzubieten, und diese dann stark zu optimieren. 

Bsp: AMD "erstellt" eine reine OEM Plattform (Schnelle CPU, low-end Graka, viel (langsamer) RAM usw...). Die komponenten sind allerdins so _aufeinander!_ optimiert, dass bei gleicher leistung "günstigere" Komponenten installiert werden können und das dann den Preis drückt. Dass führt dazu, das die auf P/(L) eingestellten komplett PC-Anbieter (Div. Supermarktketten oder auch renomierte "PC-Hersteller"), öfter zugreifen. Ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist außerdem, dass sich (derzeitige) "PC-Neulinge" eine solchen PC kaufen, das Hobby für sich entdecken, und sich sagen: (Einmal AMD, immer AMD, oder so...).

__

Genauso könnte es im Mainstream, Mid-End Segment laufen. Denn wenn man mit einem System, was auf einer 4850; 4870 aufbaut _*und*_ einer passenden AMD CPU/ einem passendem AMD/ATI Motherboard ca. 10-20% mehr Leistung bekommt, als mit einer Intel CPU, würde/könnte dass auch "Neukunden" locken und "immer AMD User" zum aufrüsten locken.

MfG


----------



## theLamer (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

[x] Auf besser Wetter hoffen



> Geld aus dem Konjunkturprogramm der Bundesregierung beantragen


ist Quatsch, da die Finanzkrise nichts mit AMDs Zahlen zu tun hat  (oder nur bedingt)... Ursache waren die schlechten Prozessoren, alle haben halt Core 2 gekauft...
Die Bundesregierung stellt Bedingungen an die Vergabe von Geld/Bürgschaften, die AMD nicht erfüllen würde, glaube ich zumindest...


----------



## Bleipriester (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> Da AMD mit der übernahme von ATI jetzt alle Türen offen stehen. Sollten sie sich darauf konzentrieren für jedes Preissegment eine eigene "Plattform" anzubieten, und diese dann stark zu optimieren.
> 
> Bsp: AMD "erstellt" eine reine OEM Plattform (Schnelle CPU, low-end Graka, viel (langsamer) RAM usw...). Die komponenten sind allerdins so _aufeinander!_ optimiert, dass bei gleicher leistung "günstigere" Komponenten installiert werden können und das dann den Preis drückt. Dass führt dazu, das die auf P/(L) eingestellten komplett PC-Anbieter (Div. Supermarktketten oder auch renomierte "PC-Hersteller"), öfter zugreifen. Ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist außerdem, dass sich (derzeitige) "PC-Neulinge" eine solchen PC kaufen, das Hobby für sich entdecken, und sich sagen: (Einmal AMD, immer AMD, oder so...).
> 
> ...



Genau das ist ja der Plan von AMD. Vollkommen Intel und Nvidia-freie Komplettlösungen in verschiedenen Klassen. Das wäre der Sieg, da sich Intel und Nvidia jeden Kuchen (verkauften PC) teilen müssen, zum großen Teil noch eine AMD-Komponene (CPU, Graka) mit drin, und AMD lacht.
Das ist ja schon fast absolute Wirklichkeit. Wenn ich die Werbungen in den Magazinen sehe, ist verdammt viel AMD dabei .

Aber das Problem mit dem Ansehen von AMD, welches hier bereits angesprochen wurde, ist noch nicht ganz behoben.

Drei Jahre absolute AMD-X2-Herrschaft über den erbärmlichen P4, der nur bei "Memory-copy" etwas schneller als die AMDs ist, sind bei vielen Händlern absolut spur- und resonanzlos vorbeigegangen...

Hätten diese entsprechend reagiert und die leeren Intel-Kartons durch leere AMD-Kartons ersetzt, würde der Phenom weggehen, wie warme Semmeln. Bei uns ist dies aber schon oft der Fall, man sieht AMD-Kartons im Schaufenster... Gut, sehr gut...


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

[x] Auf besser Wetter hoffen

Alle anderen Register wurden schon längst gezogen.



> ist Quatsch, da die Finanzkrise nichts mit AMDs Zahlen zu tun hat  (oder nur bedingt)...


Wenn Conti/Schaefler Hilfe beantragen kann obwohl deren Misere ganz klar mit dem Zusammenschluss beider Unternehmen zu tun hat darf das AMD/ATI schon lange.


----------



## A3000T (9. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



> Genau das ist ja der Plan von AMD. Vollkommen Intel und Nvidia-freie Komplettlösungen in verschiedenen Klassen. Das wäre der Sieg, da sich Intel und Nvidia jeden Kuchen (verkauften PC) teilen müssen, zum großen Teil noch eine AMD-Komponene (CPU, Graka) mit drin, und AMD lacht.
> Das ist ja schon fast absolute Wirklichkeit. Wenn ich die Werbungen in den Magazinen sehe, ist verdammt viel AMD dabei .


Jupp, funktioniert bei Apple ja genauso gut. Betriebssystem, Rechner... alles aus einer Hand und schon lange Marktführer...  Nebenher gibts genügend Systeme auf Intelbasis ohne nVidia. Der OEM Markt braucht sowas auch gar net und das ist nunmal der, wo die meisten "Kuchen" gebacken werden. Ich glaube auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, das es AMD gelingen würde ein System so deutlich preiswerter anzubieten, als wie die Komplettkisten mit Intelhardware, das sich die Leute, die von Intel überzeugt sind, umsteigen. 



> Hätten diese entsprechend reagiert und die leeren Intel-Kartons durch leere AMD-Kartons ersetzt, würde der Phenom weggehen, wie warme Semmeln. Bei uns ist dies aber schon oft der Fall, man sieht AMD-Kartons im Schaufenster... Gut, sehr gut...


Man freut sich halt über jeden Klecks.  Ging mir damals auch so, als ich mich jedem Gerücht zur Rettung des Amigas hinterher gefreut habe. Irgendwann wird man Realist. 



> Drei Jahre absolute AMD-X2-Herrschaft über den erbärmlichen P4, der nur bei "Memory-copy" etwas schneller als die AMDs ist, sind bei vielen Händlern absolut spur- und resonanzlos vorbeigegangen...


Also kann man ja nicht wirklich von Herrschaft reden. Was nützt ne schnelle CPU, wenn keiner sie (ver)kauft? Außerdem muss man bedenken, das der P4 AMD nicht immer unterlegen war. Der Willamette, keine Worte. Der Pressschrott, ein Desaster, aber der Northwood hat seiner AthlonXP Konkurrenz doch teilweise deutlich gezeigt wo der Bartel den Most holt. Den Athlon64-X2 würd ich auch eher mit dem Pentium D als mit dem P4 und seinem Pseudodualcore  vergleichen.  

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass es AMD bald wieder besser geht. Konkurrenz tut schließlich auch Intel gut, aber realistisch gesehen wirds auch trotz der Klagewut von AMD so schnell nichts werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Das größte Glanzlicht ist ja die 64 X2 Reihe, an der Intel sich ja Jahrelang die Zähne ausgebissen hat. Nicht nur, daß der P4 auf gut deutsch nicht Intel-würdiger "Müll" war.



Nur so als Anmerkung:
Der X2 trat gegen den Pentium D an (dessen erste Ausführung schrott war, dessen zweite Ausführung aber ~gleichziehen konnte) und "jahrelang" konnte sich AMD darauf erstrecht nicht ausruhen - genaugenommen dauerte es nicht einmal 12 Monate von der Vorstellung des X2 zur Markteinführung des Conroe.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil ja nur Intel stellt CPUs her, nur Intel funktioniert (eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, siehe P5Q und IDE Laufwerke)...



Nu schieb Intel nicht noch die Fehler von Asus in die Schuhe, sonst müssten die den Laden dicht machen.



DOTL schrieb:


> Weiter oben wurde Intels Atom angesprochen.
> Meint ihr, es ist wirklich sinnvoll sich in Gebiet der absoluten low-profit Margen zu bewegen und ein absolutes low-price Produkt anzubieten, nach dem die Ressourcen eh schon sehr begrenzt sind?



Intel macht nach eigenen Angaben sehr gute Margen beim Atom, da das Ding eben nicht nur Low-Price ist, sondern auch eine extrem kleine Fläche hat und ja sogar mit recht primitiven packaging daherkommt.
Sicherlich: Gegen den Atom kann AMD keine großen Gewinne einfahren, aber hätte man sich an Stelle von Intel als erster in dieser Nische positioniert, hätte man erstmal einiges abkassieren können und außerdem mehr als einen Fuß im mobilen Markt gehabt.



> man den reinen Netbookmarkt vorerst ausgrenzen möchte, dafür aber ein qualitativ höherwertigere Produkte anbieten möchte, welche man dann als Nischenprodukt eine Ebene höher ansiedeln kann, halte ich nicht für falsch. Dadurch gliedert man den absoluten low-profit Markt zwar aus, aber spielt immer noch in der Liga der kompakten Mobilegeräte mit. Vielleicht würden dann auch mehr Produkte entstehen wie das Vaio P.



Vermutlich werden sie das.
Problem: AMD will da in Zukunft mitspielen.
Intel wird mit dem Montevina-Refresh im zweiten Quartal eine ganze Reihe neuer Core-basierter Produkte in dieser Klasse anbieten und von unten dürfte die bald anstehende zweite Atom-Generation druck machen.

Mit Nische ist also nichts - und im direkten Zweikampf gegen Intel-mobile-CPUs konnte AMD sich noch nie eine gute Position erkämpfen.
Das sie unter den aktuellen Bedingungen die Entwicklungsressourcen frei haben, um das zu ändern, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> Da AMD mit der übernahme von ATI jetzt alle Türen offen stehen. Sollten sie sich darauf konzentrieren für jedes Preissegment eine eigene "Plattform" anzubieten, und diese dann stark zu optimieren.
> ...
> Genauso könnte es im Mainstream, Mid-End Segment laufen. Denn wenn man mit einem System, was auf einer 4850; 4870 aufbaut _*und*_ einer passenden AMD CPU/ einem passendem AMD/ATI Motherboard ca. 10-20% mehr Leistung bekommt, als mit einer Intel CPU, würde/könnte dass auch "Neukunden" locken und "immer AMD User" zum aufrüsten locken.



Gelobt sei die eingeschränkte Kompatiblität? 

Solange Nvidia nicht massiv abbaut, bringt es AMD unterm Strich nur Nachteile, wenn Radeons auf Intel-Systemen langsamer sind, als möglich.
Und eine Methode, eine Karte mal einfach so "schneller" zu machen dürfte auch nicht plötzlich aus der Luft auftauchen.




theLamer schrieb:


> ist Quatsch, da die Finanzkrise nichts mit AMDs Zahlen zu tun hat  (oder nur bedingt)... Ursache waren die schlechten Prozessoren, alle haben halt Core 2 gekauft...



Vor der Finanzkrise ging es AMD nicht gut, aber mit der Krise geht es ihnen richtig schlecht - wer mit großen Krediten ohne lange Laufzeit in eine Finanzkrise stolpert, hat eben ein echtes Problem.


----------



## Bucklew (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Mh, AMD und die Finanzen, das verträgt sich leider irgnedwie wie Feuer und Wasser...

Selbst in den Hochzeiten des Athlon (also den Zeiten, wo sowohl Marktanteil als auch Marge gestimmt haben), waren die Gewinne wesentlich geringer als die Verluste die Quartale vorher und natürlich die in letzter Zeit. Dazu kommen dann noch so Managementfehler wie der viel zu teure ATI-Kauf, die natürlich für ein Boot mit Schlagseite noch viel schlimmer sind. Ich frag mich allerdings wirklich, woher das Geld stammt, was da teilweise in Millardensumme rausgeblasen wird...

Imho wäre es AMD besser daran gelegen, die absoluten Preiskämpfe zu unterlassen und dafür die bessere Marge in bessere Produkte zu investieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur so als Anmerkung:
> Der X2 trat gegen den Pentium D an (dessen erste Ausführung schrott war, dessen zweite Ausführung aber ~gleichziehen konnte) und "jahrelang" konnte sich AMD darauf erstrecht nicht ausruhen - genaugenommen dauerte es nicht einmal 12 Monate von der Vorstellung des X2 zur Markteinführung des Conroe.


Nein, auch der Pentium D der 9er Serie war Müll, eben weil der Pentium Müll war.
Schau dir doch mal die Spielebenches von damals an, da war der kleinste X2 in der Lage den größten Benzium D zu plätten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nu schieb Intel nicht noch die Fehler von Asus in die Schuhe, sonst müssten die den Laden dicht machen.


Na, warum verbaut ASUS hier diesen Marvell Chip?!
Richtig, weil Intel keinen P-ATA Port mehr hat...

Weil man muss ja die Industrie dazu zwingen, S-ATA Laufwerke rauszubringen, obwohl das hier in diesem Falle einfach nur bescheuert ist, da die immer noch Probleme machen, die IDE Teile funktionieren einfach wesentlich besser, auch bei Intel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Intel macht nach eigenen Angaben sehr gute Margen beim Atom


Ich weiß nicht, aber gibts laut VW keine Probleme mit den Zylinderköpfen beim 2 Liter TDI oder bei Audi mit der Leistung der 2 Liter TDIs in den ersten beiden Gängen??
Könnt noch mehr Beispiele nennen, so ists ja nicht...


----------



## theLamer (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



			
				ryuven schrieb:
			
		

> Vor der Finanzkrise ging es AMD nicht gut, aber mit der Krise geht es ihnen richtig schlecht - wer mit großen Krediten ohne lange Laufzeit in eine Finanzkrise stolpert, hat eben ein echtes Problem.


Du sagst es. Insofern gibts auch kein Geld, da die Krise nicht ausschalggebend bzw Ursache für AMDs Probleme ist...
Dann liegt es wohl eher an AMDs Management und dem Marketing anstatt der Finanzkrise... Ist natürlich immer schön, sowas als Anlass zu nehmen, um die Schuld abschieben zu können


----------



## Bleipriester (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur so als Anmerkung:
> Der X2 trat gegen den Pentium D an (dessen erste Ausführung schrott war, dessen zweite Ausführung aber ~gleichziehen konnte) und "jahrelang" konnte sich AMD darauf erstrecht nicht ausruhen - genaugenommen dauerte es nicht einmal 12 Monate von der Vorstellung des X2 zur Markteinführung des Conroe.


 
Soviel ich weiß, ist doch der Pentium D doch auch ein Dual-Core..

Ich habe meinen alten 4800 X2 auf rund 2,9 Ghz getaktet, um ihn möglichst mit gleichen Werten gegen einen Pentium 4 D mit 3 Ghz eines Bekannten antreten zu lassen.

Ergebnis: Mein X2 war beinahe doppelt so schnell....

Das spricht Bände, beide Technologien sind von 2005, die Entwicklung fand in Deutschland bei AMD, bzw. in Israel bei Intel statt.
Es handelt sich als um ziemlich gleiche Grundbedingungen, außer, daß Intel wesentlich mehr Geld zur Entwicklung zur Verfügung hatte...

Von einer Konkurenz, die der Pentium 4 dem X2 gewesen sein soll, kann keine Rede sein, nicht um sonst heißt der X2 6000 auch 6000: Er ist so schnell wie die Intelkonkurrenz, gäbe es einen Pentium 4 D mit 6 Ghz 

Man kann also nicht sagen, daß AMD zukünftig nicht mitspielen kann.



A3000T schrieb:


> Nebenher gibts genügend Systeme auf Intelbasis ohne nVidia


Ja, die gibt es wohl. Dann aber eben als Bürokiste mit Onboard-Grafik, die zu schwach ist für 3D-Anwendungen oder eben mit ATI-Grafik aus dem Hause AMD, du verstehst?
Und was diese von Intel angekündigten Grafikkarten betrifft, die aus vielen Prozessoren bestehen sollen, weiß noch keiner, was das gibt.

Gerade nun stellt sich heraus, das Nvidia und ATI-Karten vor allem in manchen Bereichen den Desktop-CPUs ums Vielfache überlegen sind, will Intel alte Pentiums in neuer Fertigungsweise zusammenkleistern.


----------



## DOTL (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

@ruyven:
Du kannst den ASP der beiden Prozessorhersteller vergleichen. Jenen haben sowohl Intel wie auch AMD schematisch im Rahmen der letzten Quartalsergebnisse bzw. Jahresergebnisse genannt. Die genaue Höhe werden sich die Hersteller zwar verkneifen zu erwähnen, jedoch war es bei AMD deutlich zu erkennen, dass der durchschnittliche Verkauspreis konstant geblieben ist bzw. in einigen Sektoren offenbar leicht gestiegen ist. Bei Intel kam es zu einem Absenken.
Was die Margen angeht, so habe ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. So sollen jene des Atoms laut der IDC Studie vom Februar, respektabel sein. Was, wie du schon sagtest, an der kleinen Fläche und an den günstigeren Fertigungskosten liegt. Letztlich heißt das aber, dass bei einem gesunken ASP auch die Margen, also damit auch der Deckungsbeitrag pro Stück, geringer ausfällt. Die Folge ist, dass deutlich mehr Produkte abgesetzt werden müssen. Jenes geht aber nur, wenn man seine Vertriebskanäle sowie Produktionskapaziäten voll ausschöpft. 

Die Investitionsplanungen im Halbleitermarkt werden aufgrund der hohen Fixkosten sehr strategisch, also sehr langfristig, gehandhabt. Ebenso ist die Produktionsplanung weitläufiger. Als die Fab36 in Dresden seitens AMD geplant wurde ging man noch von einem wachsenden Weltmarkt sowie von einem gezielten Marktanteil von 25% aus. Damit aber die Werke aber effektiv und effizient funktionieren müssen sie auch vollausgelastet werden. Aus diesem Grund wird in den Werken auch in Schichten rund um die Uhr gearbeitet. 
Nur, durch den sinkenden Absatz hinsichtlich gesunkener Abnehmerzahlen und einem geringeren Marktanteil (geringer Weltmarkt) können die Werke nicht mehr ausgelastet und volllkommen produktiv arbeiten. Als eine der Folgen stellte Dresden schließlich auch auf Kurzarbeit um.
Intel hat mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen und deshalb zeigt sich der kleine Atom auch als nicht vollkommen falsch. Die Werke werden weiterhin (weitgehend) ausgelastet und neue Absatzmöglichkeiten wurden geschaffen, wodurch eine neue Abnehmerstruktur im low-profit Markt erreicht wurde. 
Nur, der feine Unterschied, worauf ich hinaus wollte ist, dass du sowas eigentlich nur machen kannst, wenn du eine konstante Abnehmerstruktur (bedingt durch einen sehr hohen Marktanteil) und konstante oder sehr hohe ASPs hast, um diese Portfolioänderungen durchzuführen. Und hier erschließt sich Intels großer Vorteil, umsatzstarke Lösungen für den Notebook-Markt anzubieten. In diesem Markt kommt Intel auf 89% und hat damit eine extrem starke Wettbewerbsstruktur aufbauen können. Zudem ist jener Markt noch im Begriff des Wachsens, während es im Desktopbereich nach unten geht. AMD hingegen steht im Desktopmarkt mit 26% nicht schlecht da, was wiederum deren Nachteil ist.

Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass der Schritt der Teilausgliederung der Fabs kein schlechter Schritt war. Dadurch hat AMD neues Kapital gewonnen und zugleich die Fixkostenstruktur verbessert. AMD konzentriert sich damit zukünftig primär Forschung, Entwicklung und Vertrieb. Sinnvoll wäre es, wenn im Zuge dessen ein wettbewerbsfähiges Produkt entstehen würde, welches insbesondere in den Wachstumsmärkten mitspielen könnte. Ich denke, dass sich AMD hinsichtlich der Produkte sehr stark anhand der Leistung und des Angebots differenzieren muss. Eine reine Preisführerschaftsstrategie, welche AMD schon mehrfach anwendete, um Intels Produktlinien preistechnisch zu untergraben, halte ich eher für gewagt. Eine Mischung aus beidem, wie es beim Phenom II umgesetzt wird, dürfte - aus meiner Sicht - effektiver sein.


----------



## Overlocked (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

[X] Besseres Wetter. Was will man ansonsten machen. AMD ist nicht "systemrelevant".


----------



## Snade (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

[X] Besseres Wetter ich schätze mal AMD verdient mit den neuen CPU's schon Geld bloß immoment ist das noch nicht sichtbahr/ausreichend!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen alten 4800 X2 auf rund 2,9 Ghz getaktet, um ihn möglichst mit gleichen Werten gegen einen Pentium 4 D mit 3 Ghz eines Bekannten antreten zu lassen.



Was den nun - D oder 4?
Und was soll der Vergleich zwischen dem schnellesten Modell überhaupt, das zusätzlich noch einmal übertaktet wird, und dem mittleren Modell der Konkurrenz überhaupt bringen?




DOTL schrieb:


> Nur, der feine Unterschied, worauf ich hinaus wollte ist, dass du sowas eigentlich nur machen kannst, wenn du eine konstante Abnehmerstruktur (bedingt durch einen sehr hohen Marktanteil) und konstante oder sehr hohe ASPs hast, um diese Portfolioänderungen durchzuführen. Und hier erschließt sich Intels großer Vorteil, umsatzstarke Lösungen für den Notebook-Markt anzubieten. In diesem Markt kommt Intel auf 89% und hat damit eine extrem starke Wettbewerbsstruktur aufbauen können.



Unterschätzt du die Dynamik des PC-Marktes nicht ein bißchen?
Intel mag eine starke Notebookplattform haben, aber die Atomplattform wurde nahezu vollkommen unabhängig davon eingeführt, die typischen Partner sind keineswegs primär Notebookproduzenten,...
Das hätte AMD imho ähnlich hinbekommen können, wenn sie die nötige Technik gehabt hätten.
Natürlich ist es für ein kleineres Unternehmen ein größeres Risiko, etwas komplett neues zu wagen - das wird AMD aber immer haben.
(und imho wären konsequente Bestrebungen im mobilen Sektor deutlich sinnvoller gewesen, als das genauo riskante Rumgestochere im Servermarkt)


----------



## klefreak (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

[X] Besseres Wetter.

wobe sich das Wetter nur bessert wenn sie auch passende innovative/leistungsstarke Produkte anbieten !!


----------



## A3000T (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



> Ja, die gibt es wohl. Dann aber eben als Bürokiste mit Onboard-Grafik, die zu schwach ist für 3D-Anwendungen oder eben mit ATI-Grafik aus dem Hause AMD, du verstehst?



Trotzdem wird mit denen weit mehr Geld eingefahren als mit irgendwelchen Pseudo 3D Maschinen. Die Masse machts einfach. Und da kann AMD/ATI noch so rudern, auf die Art und Weise werden sie Intel erst ausstechen, wenn die Erde anders herum rotiert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Das tun sie aber nur, weil Intel so toll klingt bzw einige (Planlose) IT Administratoren auf Intel bestehen.

Wenns hier um P/L oder FUnktion gehen würde, wäre Intel ganz schnell in Schwierigkeiten...


----------



## A3000T (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



> Das tun sie aber nur, weil Intel so toll klingt bzw einige (Planlose) IT Administratoren auf Intel bestehen.
> 
> Wenns hier um P/L oder FUnktion gehen würde, wäre Intel ganz schnell in Schwierigkeiten...



Nö, dann würden sie AMD einfach aufkaufen.  Überhaupt bringen diese Konjunktivdebatten rein gar nichts. Und ich bin mir sicher, das die Admins größerer Netzwerke oder Firmen durchaus wissen, was sie da tun. Das mag einem als AMD/ATI Jünger furchtbar ungerecht und gemein erscheinen, ist aber im Allgemeinen so.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

ROFL, glaubst wohl selbst nicht.
Zumal Intel das auch garnicht dürfte, schau dir mal Den Sherman Antitrust Act an...

Und nein, die IT Admins wissen meist nicht was sie tun bzw es wird von 'woanders' angeordnet, das das Intel sein muss...


----------



## A3000T (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



> ROFL, glaubst wohl selbst nicht.
> Zumal Intel das auch garnicht dürfte, schau dir mal Den Sherman Antitrust Act an...


Manche Leute erkennen Humor, wenn sie ihn sehen. Andere kaufen trotzdem AMD.  Sorry, der musste sein.  



> Und nein, die IT Admins wissen meist nicht was sie tun bzw es wird von 'woanders' angeordnet, das das Intel sein muss...


Stimmt, die meisten Administratoren wissen nicht wo sie die anisotropischen Filter einschalten oder den Joypad anschließen. Andererseits laufen die 2000 Rechner bei uns mehr als zufriedenstellen. Schnell, leise und stabil. In der Zeit wo ich dabei bin hab ich jedenfalls keinen Ausfall erleben können. Und dann soll die Firmenleitung "auf Verdacht", auf AMD umsteigen? Klar, kostet ja nix, wenns in die Hose geht.  Von den ganzen Supportverträgen gar nicht zu sprechen, die dann neu ausklamüsert werden müssen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Man könnte fast meinen du hättest ka von AMD und bist einfach nur Intel Fanboy:Ugly
Ja,das viele IT Administratoren auf Intel bestehen hat aber auch seinen Grund,intel bietet wenn die halt da bleiben sehr großzügige Rabatte auf ihre Produkte,so das sie mir Intel oft günstiger fahren. Und da die meisten sowieso keine wirklich Ahnung von Hardware haben ist es ihnen relativ egal ,ob da nun AMD oder Intel steht. Aber du hast Recht. Die Intel Rechner die ich im Dauerbetrieb gesehen habe hatten wirklich ne sehr niedrige Ausfallquote.

@Bleipriester
Der Vergleich bringt nicht grad viel
Also ein 4800 ist eine´m 3 Ghz P 4 klar überlegen,auch einen Pentium D mit 3 GHz.
Bei 2,9 Ghz sollte dieser auf den Lv. eines 4,5 GHz P D kommen.


----------



## Snade (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

ich bin kein MAD fanboy trozdem würde ich mir einen aus der neuen AMD reihe holen da das P/L einfach nur geil ist Intel setz sich vieleicht im OC durch aber sonst ist amd wirklich nicht schlecht!

(Und können wir mit dem geflame aufhören )


----------



## A3000T (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



> Man könnte fast meinen du hättest ka von AMD und bist einfach nur Intel Fanboy:Ugly


Ich hab auch keine Ahnung von Ausschlag. Bin ich deshalb nur ein Fanboy von Wasser und Seife?  Um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen, das ist nicht analog zu AMD und Intel zu sehen. 

Ums kurz klarzustellen. Das "Fanboy, na und?" und der Avatar haben NIX mit Intel zu tun. Man mags kaum glauben, ist aber so. 

Auch versteh ich deine Aussage nicht: Es geht ja nicht darum, ob AMD oder INTEL besser ist. Aber wenn man ein funktionierendes System hat, warum sollte man beim nächsten Upgrade auf etwas anderes umsteigen? Und warum sollte ich beim Neukauf (oder Upgrade) den Anbieter mit den schlechteren Konditionen nehmen?


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

das war zum Teil auch an Stefan gerichtet.
Die ja nur von oben angeordnet ,weil Intel ihnen halt bessere Konditionen bietet,da hat AMD dann keine Chance mehr.


----------



## A3000T (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



> das war zum Teil auch an Stefan gerichtet.


Ok, wenns mich nicht trifft, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben. 



> Die ja nur von oben angeordnet ,weil Intel ihnen halt bessere Konditionen bietet,da hat AMD dann keine Chance mehr.


Na ja, aber hier liegt ja auch teilweise der Hase im ungarischen Gewürz. 

Warum wird es denn von oben angeordnet?

1) Bessere Konditionen
2)Falls Upgrade, dann kennt man das Produkt schon und ist damit zufrieden. Kein Unternehmen würde die Hardware vom selben Hersteller wieder einsetzen wollen, wenns damit bisher nur Probleme gab. Da helfen auch Sonderkonditionen nichts. 

So, ich hoffe ich hab dich jetzt nicht genervt, weil ich dreimal das Gleiche (mehr oder weniger) schrieb. 

Ich meine, ich wünsche mir natürlich auch das Intel ordentlich Konkurrenz bekommt, schon allein deshalb, damit sie nicht den Scheiß wie bei Willamette und Prescott wiederholen. Außerdem belebt sowas das Geschäft und das ist immer gut. Aber realistisch gesehen wird sich hier ne ganze Weile lang nix ändern.


----------



## Bleipriester (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was den nun - D oder 4?
> Und was soll der Vergleich zwischen dem schnellesten Modell überhaupt, das zusätzlich noch einmal übertaktet wird, und dem mittleren Modell der Konkurrenz überhaupt bringen?


 
Welches meinstu ist das schnellste Modell? Der 4800 X2 hat 2,5 der 6400 X2 3,2 Ghz..

Es ging darum, daß der Unterschied so eklatant ist, daß deine Detail-Bedenken vollkommen unrelevant sind.

Der Pentium D ist auch ein P4, ob nun ein D da steht oder nicht, D ist außer dem der vierte Buchstabe, passt doch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen du hättest ka von AMD und bist einfach nur Intel Fanboy:Ugly
> Ja,das viele IT Administratoren auf Intel bestehen hat aber auch seinen Grund,intel bietet wenn die halt da bleiben sehr großzügige Rabatte auf ihre Produkte,so das sie mir Intel oft günstiger fahren. Und da die meisten sowieso keine wirklich Ahnung von Hardware haben ist es ihnen relativ egal ,ob da nun AMD oder Intel steht. Aber du hast Recht. Die Intel Rechner die ich im Dauerbetrieb gesehen habe hatten wirklich ne sehr niedrige Ausfallquote.



Rabatte kann Intel nur Firmen bieten, die direkt bei Intel einkaufen - und das tun IT-Abteilungen nicht. Die kaufen bei PC-Herstellern und da setzt mitlerweile keiner der großen mehr exklusiv auf Intel und könnte entsprechende Vorteile weitergeben - höchstens noch die der größeren Stückzahlen=Massenrabatt.
Trotzdem verkaufen sich Intel-Rechner in deutlich größerer Stückzahl.
Z.T. mag das an spezifischen Eigenschaften liegen (Intel bemüht sich jetzt schon seit Jahren um Vernwartungsfunktionen in Chipsätzen), z.T an Stabilitätsproblemen (Kompatibilität beim nForce, mit voller Speicherbestückung, TLB - dagegen keine Intel-spezifischen Probleme und dass die PATA-und-Asus-Fans unzufrieden waren, interessiert bei Komplettsystemen ebensowenig, wie ein Bootloop bei übertakteten Gigabyte-Boards), vor allem aber an Trägheit:
- die Abstände zwischen den Problemen waren gering, wirklich interessant wird eine Plattform aber erst, wenn der Hersteller über Jahre keine Probleme machte
- der Leistungsvorsprung AMDs außerhalb von Spielen hielt nur kurz. Mangels Multithreading-Fähigkeit waren sie sowieso erst ab dem X2 uneingeschränkt konkurrenzfähig, aber bis echte Dual-Core-Leistung wirklich benötigt wurde, hatte der 9xx schon fast wieder aufgeholt und ehe eine auf Jahre angelegte IT-Planung die veränderten Verhältnisse berücksichtigen konnte, war der Core2 da und man konnte weitermachen, wie bisher.
- es bedeutet eine erhebliche Mehrbelastung für eine IT-Abteilung, wenn sie sich stark unterscheidende Plattformen betreuen muss. D.h. ehe eine Firma einen Teil ihrer Rechner gegen was vollkommen anderes austauscht, muss das Andere schon massive Vorteile bieten. Ist es nur gleichwertig, bleibt man beim alten.

Fazit: Für Firmenanwendungen konnte AMD nie über längere Zeit auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. Regelmäßig hat man einen Grund geliefert, sich den Wechsel schlecht zu reden, bevor der Druck eines leicht besseren P/L-Verhältnisses zu Änderungen gezwungen hätte.




Bleipriester schrieb:


> Welches meinstu ist das schnellste Modell? Der 4800 X2 hat 2,5 der 6400 X2 3,2 Ghz..



Du sprachst von 2005. Ich konnte zwar die Erscheinungstermine der einzelnen Modelle nicht mehr rekonstruieren, aber die im Jahre 2005 erschienen Kerne haben nie mehr als einen 4800+ 2,4 GHz hervorgebracht.
Wenn du spätere X2 Generationen vergleichen willst, dann ist der Gegner bestenfalls die 9xx Serie eher aber der Core2.



> Es ging darum, daß der Unterschied so eklatant ist, daß deine Detail-Bedenken vollkommen unrelevant sind.



Wenn Übertaktung und unterschiedliche Klasse für dich Details sind... 
Weißt du, wie verdammt viel schneller ein Core i7 @4,5GHz im Vergleich zu einem Phenom X3 ist? AMD ist ja sowas von schleeeeeecht.

Macht keinen Sinn, oder?



> Der Pentium D ist auch ein P4, ob nun ein D da steht oder nicht, D ist außer dem der vierte Buchstabe, passt doch



Der Pentium D ist ein Dual-Core, der Pentium 4 ein Single-Core.
Das könnte einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied machen


----------



## DOTL (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unterschätzt du die Dynamik des PC-Marktes nicht ein bißchen?
> Intel mag eine starke Notebookplattform haben, aber die Atomplattform wurde nahezu vollkommen unabhängig davon eingeführt, die typischen Partner sind keineswegs primär Notebookproduzenten,...


 
Nun ja, auffällig ist, dass der Trend immer weiter zu mobilen Geräten gegangen ist. Jenes zeigte sich auch deutlich beim Absatz von Notebooks. Zudem werden Notebooks immer häufiger als Desktop-Replacement-Bundle zusammen mit einer Dockingstation und einem anständigem TFT-Monitor für Firmen anboten. Der Grund liegt vielmehr darin, dass man mit diesen Geräten flexibler ist als mit einem gewöhnlichen Desktop-PC. Was die Kosten betrifft, so fallen diese auch nicht aus dem Rahmen, da größere Firmen ihre Rechner leasen, was aber buchführungstechnische und steuerliche Gründe hat.
Natürlich werden auch weiterhin reine Desktop-Rechner und deren Plattformen verkauft, aber eben in mittlerweile geringeren Stückzahlen als Notebooks, wenn man zumindest der letzten IDC Studie Glauben schenken darf.

Zu einer reinen Vertriebsstruktur gehören aber nicht nur die Abnehmer. Natürlich ist es essentiell, ob meine Abnehmer Endkunden oder weitere (OEM-)Hersteller sind. Allerdings ist die Intel-Vertriebsstruktur insgesamt stärker ausgeprägt als jene von AMD, was aber nicht alleine an der Distributorendichte liegt. 
Übrigens, viele der Intel-Inside-Partner haben sich auch an Netbook-Produkten mit Intels Atom beteiligt. Insofern setzte Intel hier auf bestehende Partner wie Dell, Sony, Acer... Zu diesem Partnerprogramm zählen mittlerweile alle (großen) Intelpartner mit Ausnahem von Apple.

Auf der CeBIT stellte Intel das sog. MID (Mobile Internet Device) vor. Das ist ein kleines, handliches Mini-Netbook, welches ebenfalls auf Intels Atom setzt. Zwar stellte Intel in Hannover einen Prototyp vor, also noch ein absolutes Vorserienmodell, allerdings konnte man erkennen, worauf das Unternehmen abzielt. Auf jeden Fall konnte Intel mit der "neuen" Atom-Plattform neue und wohl auch zukunftsträchtige Absatzmärkte erschließen, was mitunter am geschickten Ausnutzen verfügbarer Resourcen lag (Marketing, F&E und Produktion).

Abgesehen von Intels MID konnte man in Hannover noch andere Designstudien diverser Hersteller aus u.a. den Bereichen von Smartphones, Navigationsgeräte und eBook-Reader sehen, welche mit Intels Atom herumexperimentieren. Unis wie die TU Braunschweig und weitere Forschungsinstitute (u.a. Fraunhofer) kann man auch in diese Reihe aufnehmen.



> Das hätte AMD imho ähnlich hinbekommen können, wenn sie die nötige Technik gehabt hätten.
> Natürlich ist es für ein kleineres Unternehmen ein größeres Risiko, etwas komplett neues zu wagen - das wird AMD aber immer haben.
> (und imho wären konsequente Bestrebungen im mobilen Sektor deutlich sinnvoller gewesen, als das genauo riskante Rumgestochere im Servermarkt


 
Ich denke, wenn sie die notwendige Technik hinbekommen hätten, hätten sie auch mehr Möglichkeiten gehabt. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass AMD jenes Produkt dann derartig effektiv und impulisiv hätte vermarkten können wie es Intel vormacht. Das Notebooksegment zeigt, dass AMD in der Vergangenheit durchaus auch konkurrenzfähige Produkte angebotet hat und mit der aktuellen Turion-Reihe auch nicht am Markt vorbei arbeitet, nur wird man sehen können, dass diese Produktreihen seitens der Hersteller sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt werden. Ich denke, dass man durchaus auch anständige AMD-basierende Notebooks herstellten könnte, doch die meisten werden als low-budget Produkte konzipiert oder verwenden anderweitige Hardware, welche sich für den mobilen Einsatz nicht als sehr vorteilhaft erweist. Es gibt nur wenige Modelle, welche wirklich ansprechend sind - allerdings sind das dann meist 15,4" Notebooks. Spontan fällt mir kein 13,3" Notebook mit AMD Technik ein.

Den Servermarkt kann man nicht ganz aus den Augen lassen. Immerhin ergeben sich anhand der Entwicklung für Produkte für den Servermarkt auch gewisse Synergien für den Desktopmarkt und umgekehrt. 
Allerdings kann ich bestimmte Strategien im Servermarkt nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was z.B. die Infrastruktur angeht.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es sinnvoll wäre diesen Markt ganz auszuschließen. Nur sollte man bestimmte Prioritäten setzen und seine Ressourcen dementsprechend bündeln. Jenen Fokus hat AMD mittlerweile ziemlich auf den Desktop- und Gamingmarkt gelegt.


----------



## DOTL (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rabatte kann Intel nur Firmen bieten, die direkt bei Intel einkaufen - und das tun IT-Abteilungen nicht. Die kaufen bei PC-Herstellern und da setzt mitlerweile keiner der großen mehr exklusiv auf Intel und könnte entsprechende Vorteile weitergeben - höchstens noch die der größeren Stückzahlen=Massenrabatt.
> Trotzdem verkaufen sich Intel-Rechner in deutlich größerer Stückzahl.


 
Indirekt tun sie das aber doch. 
Jedes Unternehmen ist darin interessiert seine Schlüsselkunden zu halten. So gibt es bei Intel z.B. einen Key Account Manager (KAM) für Dell, Apple und FSC. Jener von FSC ist übrigens ihr einstiger Pressesprecher, der auch schon desöfteren auf der Mainsite zitiert wurde. Nun, das Bestreben der Unternehmen liegt darin seine Partner enger zu binden und ihnen dementsprechend bessere Konditionen zu gewähren. Die Partnerunternehmen, welche nun ihre Vertriebskanäle ausnutzen wollen, gehen durch ihre KAMs direkt auf ihre Kunden zu. Auch eine Möglichkeit wäre z.B. dass man eine strategische Allianz mit einem anderen Unternehmen bildet und dann bestimmte Bundles anbietet. Wie z.B. Infrastruktur und Softwarelösungen/Dienstleistungen. Jenen Weg kann man dann über Unternehmen wie Accenture gehen oder eben auch die Partnerschaften ausweiten, wenn man z.B. SAP & CO mit ins Boot holt.
Auf jeden Fall ist es diese Kundenbeziehung möglich dem Kunden attraktivere Angebote zu unterbreiten oder/und ihn mit bestimmten Maßnahmen langfristig zu binden. Und je nach dem welches Kundenclientel man ansprechen möchte (also z.B. Großkunden, große DAX Konzerne, Mittelständler, etc.) passt man seine Strategien dementsprechend an, so dass man das gesamte Potenzial ausschöpfen kann. Das schöne daran ist, dass es eben auch meistens funktioniert.
Ähnliche Kooperationen werden seitens Microsoft genutzt, um z.B. das Office Paket zu vermarkten. Auf vielen Rechnern/Notebooks findest du eine Testversion des Office 2007 Pakets. Nach Ablauf der Frist kannst du ganz leicht einen neuen Key über das Internet käuflich erwerben. Das ist leichtes Transaktionsmarketing und Kundenbindung.


----------



## Bleipriester (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du sprachst von 2005. Ich konnte zwar die Erscheinungstermine der einzelnen Modelle nicht mehr rekonstruieren, aber die im Jahre 2005 erschienen Kerne haben nie mehr als einen 4800+ 2,4 GHz hervorgebracht.
> Wenn du spätere X2 Generationen vergleichen willst, dann ist der Gegner bestenfalls die 9xx Serie eher aber der Core2.


 
Was Du sagst ist verständlich. Allerdings habe ich ja einen 4800er zum Vergleich harangezogen (die 939-Version hat 2,4, die AM2-Version 2,5 Ghz).
Aber: selbst auf der zweiten Version des 6000ers, der ja der letzte (also neueste) X2 ist (Nach dem Auslaufen des 6400ers), steht 2005! Es ist die gleiche Technik, während der Core2, der ja ähnlich wie AMD lange vorher mit nidrigem Takt und trotzdem extremer Leistung glänzt, mit dem P4 oder eben Pentium D absolut nichts mehr gemein hat, außer daß es ein Prozessor ist.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Übertaktung und unterschiedliche Klasse für dich Details sind...
> Weißt du, wie verdammt viel schneller ein Core i7 @4,5GHz im Vergleich zu einem Phenom X3 ist? AMD ist ja sowas von schleeeeeecht.
> 
> Macht keinen Sinn, oder?


 
Ich habe für meinen Vergleich den Takt möglichst weit angegelichen, um ein Ergebnis zu erhalten, welches im Verhältnis zum Takt steht.
Für Deinen Vergleich müßte dann der Phenom II ebenfalls auf rund 4,5 Ghz getaktet werden. Zwar wäre der Intel schneller, aber gewiss nicht DOPPELT so schnell...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Pentium D ist ein Dual-Core, der Pentium 4 ein Single-Core.
> Das könnte einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied machen


 
Der Smiley, den ich gesetzt habe, diesen hier: , sollte andeuten, daß es nicht ernst gemeint war. Bitte beherzige doch, wenn etwas scherzhaft gemeint ist, bevor Du Dich im Drange, meine Aussagen zu wiederlegen (Was ja durchaus ok ist, sonst gäbe es nicht viele Foren ), hoffnungslos verrennst...


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was den nun - D oder 4?
> Und was soll der Vergleich zwischen dem schnellesten Modell überhaupt, das zusätzlich noch einmal übertaktet wird, und dem mittleren Modell der Konkurrenz überhaupt bringen?


Ist doch egal, das macht nicht soo viel Unterschied aus!

Ganz ab davon gibts auch Code, der auf einem 650MHz Slot Athlon schneller läuft als auf einem 2GHz P4.
Die Architektur war einfach Müll, das hat man schon recht früh nach der Einführung von Intel Ingeneuren(!) vernehmen können.

Das ist auch ein 'Feature', das die meisten nicht so wirklich kennen oder wahrhaben wollen:
Replay: Unknown Features of the NetBurst Core - X-bit labs
Replay system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Kurzfassung: der ach so tolle Pentium 4/D führt die Befehle solange aus, bis sie die richtige Reihenfolge haben, das das gewaltig Performance kostet und auch Abwärme bringt, brauch ich wohl nicht zu sagen...


Bleipriester schrieb:


> Der Pentium D ist auch ein P4


nein, es sind 2 Pentium4 auf einem Package...
MP on a Chip 


Bleipriester schrieb:


> ob nun ein D da steht oder nicht, D ist außer dem der vierte Buchstabe, passt doch


Dem stimme ich mal zu, die Architektur ist identisch, ob da nun ein oder 2 Dice auf einem Träger sitzen ist völlig irrelevant, auch 2 P4 nebeneinander bleiben nunmal 2 P4...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> z.T an Stabilitätsproblemen (Kompatibilität beim nForce, mit voller Speicherbestückung,


...was aber nicht an AMD lag sondern den Speicherherstellern und MoBo Herstellern...

Hier gibts sogar einige Boards, die mit vollbestückung funktionieren, 'seltsamerweise' kann man die schon von weitem erkennen: da wo die Speicherriegel recht mittig von dem CPU Sockel sind, gibts erfahrungsgemäß weniger Probleme als welche wo das nicht der Fall ist.
Das A9RX480 aka ATi Gropuer ist so ein Fall...

Darüber hinaus erlaubt AMD auch offiziell garkeine 4 DDR-400 Riegel und schon garnicht mit 1T, was die MoBo Hersteller nicht daran hindert, das trotzdem zu erlauben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Was Du sagst ist verständlich. Allerdings habe ich ja einen 4800er zum Vergleich harangezogen (die 939-Version hat 2,4, die AM2-Version 2,5 Ghz).
> Aber: selbst auf der zweiten Version des 6000ers, der ja der letzte (also neueste) X2 ist (Nach dem Auslaufen des 6400ers), steht 2005! Es ist die gleiche Technik, während der Core2, der ja ähnlich wie AMD lange vorher mit nidrigem Takt und trotzdem extremer Leistung glänzt, mit dem P4 oder eben Pentium D absolut nichts mehr gemein hat, außer daß es ein Prozessor ist.



Und die Kernarchitektur den Pentium D stammt von 2001, also müsstest du ihn eigentlich gegen eine T-bird testen oder wie?
Die Produktzyklen beider Hersteller sind nunmal nicht identisch und was letztendlich zählt, ist, was ein Hersteller zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt am Markt hat - nicht was er die nächsten Jahre noch daraus macht oder die Jahre davor damit angestellt hat.



> Ich habe für meinen Vergleich den Takt möglichst weit angegelichen, um ein Ergebnis zu erhalten, welches im Verhältnis zum Takt steht.



Das interessiert aber nicht.
Es interessiert, was die maximale CPU-Leistung war, die zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt mit einem bestimmten Aufwand vom Hersteller bereitgestellt werden konnte. Das kann man ggf. noch nach Verlustleistung (wo der 9xx dank 65nm aber konkurrenzfähig ist) oder Preis (was ich für wenig sinnvoll halte, da die Gewinnspanne frei definiert werden kann und die Herstellungskosten schwer einzuschätzen sind) eingrenzen, aber wenn sich ein Hersteller entschließt, eine gewisse Effizienz bei der pro-Takt-Leistung für einen höheren Takt zu opfern, um damit eine insgesamt höhere Leistung zu erzielen, dann muss man sich halt angucken, ob das erfolgreich war - und die CPUs mit dem erreichbaren Takt betreiben.
Und nur so zur Orientierung: Der Weltrekord im Toledo (4800+ Kern) -übertakten liegt bei 3,6 GHz. Der im 9xx übertakten bei 7,2 GHz.
Ist eine CPU, die pro Takt nur halb soviel effektive Rechenleistung schafft, aber dafür den doppelten Takt, langsamer?
Ich denke nein.




> Der Smiley, den ich gesetzt habe, diesen hier: , sollte andeuten, daß es nicht ernst gemeint war. Bitte beherzige doch, wenn etwas scherzhaft gemeint ist, bevor Du Dich im Drange, meine Aussagen zu wiederlegen (Was ja durchaus ok ist, sonst gäbe es nicht viele Foren ), hoffnungslos verrennst...



In sovielen falschen Aussagen wird eine gezielt falsche / ironische leicht missinterpretiert.


----------



## push@max (11. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

[x] auf besseres Wetter hoffen

AMD ist zur Zeit mit dem PhenomII und der HD4X Serie richtig gut aufgestellt. Dass die Wirtschaftskrise auch Giganten schwer erwischt, sieht man am Beispiel von Intel.

Ich bin der Ansicht, dass wenn sich die Wirtschaft erholt und sich die Auftragslage verbessert, AMD auch wieder viele CPU's und GPU's verkaufen wird.

Früher kam ja einiges zusammen, erstmal die HD2900 und keine neuen CPU's, auf der anderen Seite Nvidia mit der 8800GTX und Intel mit dem ersten Core2Duo.

Da hatten sie keine Chance...heute sieht das wieder wesentlich besser für AMD aus.


----------



## Bleipriester (16. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die Kernarchitektur den Pentium D stammt von 2001, also müsstest du ihn eigentlich gegen eine T-bird testen oder wie?
> Die Produktzyklen beider Hersteller sind nunmal nicht identisch und was letztendlich zählt, ist, was ein Hersteller zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt am Markt hat - nicht was er die nächsten Jahre noch daraus macht oder die Jahre davor damit angestellt hat.


Soviel ich weiß, stammt die Kernachritektur sämtlicher x86-Prozessoren aus den frühen 80er Jahren. 
Dir gehts leider mal wieder nicht um die Disskussion, sondern darum, daß ich Deiner meinung nicht Recht haben darf. Warum eigentlich? Bist Du gegen meine Bleireligion? 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das interessiert aber nicht.
> Es interessiert, was die maximale CPU-Leistung war, die zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt mit einem bestimmten Aufwand vom Hersteller bereitgestellt werden konnte. Das kann man ggf. noch nach Verlustleistung (wo der 9xx dank 65nm aber konkurrenzfähig ist) oder Preis (was ich für wenig sinnvoll halte, da die Gewinnspanne frei definiert werden kann und die Herstellungskosten schwer einzuschätzen sind) eingrenzen, aber wenn sich ein Hersteller entschließt, eine gewisse Effizienz bei der pro-Takt-Leistung für einen höheren Takt zu opfern, um damit eine insgesamt höhere Leistung zu erzielen, dann muss man sich halt angucken, ob das erfolgreich war - und die CPUs mit dem erreichbaren Takt betreiben.
> Und nur so zur Orientierung: Der Weltrekord im Toledo (4800+ Kern) -übertakten liegt bei 3,6 GHz. Der im 9xx übertakten bei 7,2 GHz.
> Ist eine CPU, die pro Takt nur halb soviel effektive Rechenleistung schafft, aber dafür den doppelten Takt, langsamer?
> Ich denke nein.


Takte doch DU mal einen P4 auf 7,2 Ghz...






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In sovielen falschen Aussagen wird eine gezielt falsche / ironische leicht missinterpretiert.


"Falsch" ist lediglich DEINE Definition. Es ging (mittlerweile) darum, daß ein XP, bzw ein X2 einen Pentium 4 bzw D ums Doppelte schlägt. Du machst einen Battlethread daraus


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Es gab durchaus P4 die 8,5 Ghz geschafft haben. Trotzdem steht die Leistungsaufnahe in keinem Verhältnis zur Leistung.
Echt,hat keiner mit nem AMD 4800 mehr geschafft,ich schaffe ja sogar nen Sucide Shot bei +3,3 Ghz,da müssten doch bei ordentlicher Kühlung wesentlich mehr drin sein


----------



## Bleipriester (16. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Es gab durchaus P4 die 8,5 Ghz geschafft haben. Trotzdem steht die Leistungsaufnahe in keinem Verhältnis zur Leistung.
> Echt,hat keiner mit nem AMD 4800 mehr geschafft,ich schaffe ja sogar nen Sucide Shot bei +3,3 Ghz,da müssten doch bei ordentlicher Kühlung wesentlich mehr drin sein



Natürlich hast Du Recht.
Diese 7,2 bzw 8,5 kommen aber ohne Prozessortod nur im Tiefkühlfach zustande.
Den 4800 braucht für gleiche Leistung nur den halben Takt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Es gab durchaus P4 die 8,5 Ghz geschafft haben. Trotzdem steht die Leistungsaufnahe in keinem Verhältnis zur Leistung.
> Echt,hat keiner mit nem AMD 4800 mehr geschafft,ich schaffe ja sogar nen Sucide Shot bei +3,3 Ghz,da müssten doch bei ordentlicher Kühlung wesentlich mehr drin sein



Mit den späteren Kernen (4800+ gabs ja ne ganze Menge) schon.
Aber die Architektur, die 2005 gegen den Pentium D antrat, war bei Auslieferung scheinbar schon relativ nah am Limit (im Vergleich zu den Reserven, die Intels Architektur hatte).


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber die Architektur, die 2005 gegen den Pentium D antrat, war bei Auslieferung scheinbar schon relativ nah am Limit (im Vergleich zu den Reserven, die Intels Architektur hatte).


Du meinst die Athlons, die damals schon auf 3GHz liefen und wohl auch noch mehr geschafft hätten, wenn mans noch weiter versucht hätte?!
Ganz ab davon sind die Netbursts einfach ganz großer Müll gewesen, gäbs den Intel Compiler nicht, hättens den Boden mit den Intels aufgewischt.
Ich kann auch nicht so wirklich verstehen, warum man diese Heizöfen vor den AMD Prozessoren bevorzugen konnte...

Zumal der langsamste (!) Dualcore K8, also der 3800+, damals schon schneller war als der schnellste Benzium D, bei Spielen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Vermutlich weil man nicht gespielt hat und die mirakulöserweise fast alle Anwendungen wohl nur den Intel-Compiler verwendet haben, so dass sie quasi gleich schnell waren.

Und "auch noch mehr geschafft, wenn mans versucht hätte": 
Deswegen der Verweis auf OC-Rekorde, wo es versucht wurde - aber nicht geschafft.
Im Gegensatz zu Intel, die quasi nur durch die vermarktbare Verlustleistung limitiert waren.


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*

Aus thermatischen Gründen war der Intel aber auc limitiert
und ich kenn zwar n paar die 40 GHz geschafft haben,mehr aber auch nciht,außerdem is die OC Leistung für den Normalverbeaucher eher unwischtig,weswegen das nicht gerade ein all zu wichtiges Argument ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und "auch noch mehr geschafft, wenn mans versucht hätte":
> Deswegen der Verweis auf OC-Rekorde, wo es versucht wurde - aber nicht geschafft.


Vergleiche mal F2 Stepping bei den AM2 Dualcores gegen das F3 Stepping.
Das sollte deine Frage beantworten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Intel, die quasi nur durch die vermarktbare Verlustleistung limitiert waren.


Sag mal, kannst du auch mal zur Abwechslung Intel kritisieren und AMD mal loben?!
Hab von dir bisher irgendwie nur Lobeshymnen auf Intel gehört...



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Aus thermatischen Gründen war der Intel aber auc limitiert


Thermischen.
Wobei es nicht nur das war, auch die Leistung war bei dem Netburst Zeugs absolut unterirdisch, bauartbedingt...


ATIFan22 schrieb:


> und ich kenn zwar n paar die 40 GHz geschafft haben,mehr aber auch nciht,außerdem is die OC Leistung für den Normalverbeaucher eher unwischtig,weswegen das nicht gerade ein all zu wichtiges Argument ist


Das kommt noch dazu, nur weils irgendwelche OCler geschafft haben, heißt das noch lange nicht, das das auch für Enduser möglich ist.
Andersrum, also nur weils OCler nicht geschafft haben, heißt das noch lange nicht, das der Hersteller das nicht dennoch schaffen kann.

Hier schmeiß ich mal das F2 vs. F3 Stepping der AM2 Dualcores in den Raum, letzteres hat wesentlich mehr Taktreserven, gute gehen hier auf 3,5GHz, offiziell werden sie bis 3,2GHz ausgeliefert, die F2s gehen deutlich schlechter.
Wer sagt denn, das AMD nicht auch die 939 Prozessoren auf dieses Niveau hätte bringen können??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal F2 Stepping bei den AM2 Dualcores gegen das F3 Stepping.
> Das sollte deine Frage beantworten.



Jup: Zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt hatte AMD nicht die nötige Technologie.
Später vielleicht schon, aber später war auch Intel nen Schritt weiter.



> Sag mal, kannst du auch mal zur Abwechslung Intel kritisieren und AMD mal loben?!
> Hab von dir bisher irgendwie nur Lobeshymnen auf Intel gehört...



Liegt primär daran, dass du sämtliche positiven Aspekte, die man bezüglich AMD erwähnen sollte (und noch ~50% mehr *duckundrenn*  ) erwähnst.
Warum sollte ich die Sachen wiederholen, bläht den Thread nur unnötig auf.

Allerdings muss ich ehrlich zugeben, dass ich technisch bei AMD auch nicht sooooviel erwähnenswert finde. Sie haben ne tolle Preisgestaltung, aber mit Ausnahme der kurzen Phasen zwischen dem ausscheiden des Gallatins und der Einführung des Preslers sowie -deutlich früher- zwischen Tualatin und Northwood B, hätte ich -wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt- zu jedem Zeitpunkt der mir geläufigen CPU-Geschichte eines der verfügbaren Intelsysteme zumindest als gleichwertig empfunden.
AMD hatte zwar einige interessante technische Ansätze, aber nie die, die ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt als am dringensten erachtet hätte. (z.B. war n FSB mit 6,4GiB/s anno 2003 imho vollkommen ausreichend und HyperTransport somit technisch faszinierend, Multithread-Tauglichkeit dank HyperThreading aber die praktischere Angelegenheit)

Wie gesagt: Die Preisgestaltung (und in seltenen Fällen auch mal die Absolutleistung) von AMD macht sie zu wesentlich mehr Zeitpunkten zu einer interessanten Marke, aber wenn es um die technischen Möglichkeiten geht, spielt sie eine untergeordnete Rolle - und wenn man die Bilanzen beider Hersteller betrachtet (back to topic  ), resultiert sie auch eher aus einer konzeptionellen Gewinnspanne denn aus Wunderwerken der Ingenieurskunst. 



> Wobei es nicht nur das war, auch die Leistung war bei dem Netburst Zeugs absolut unterirdisch, bauartbedingt...



Es hat immerhin gereicht, um fast immer in den meisten Anwendungen die höchste am Markt verfügbare Leistung zu liefern - und das sogar noch längere Zeit nach dem Ende der Leistungsoptimierung. (ab ~Sommer 04 hat Intel ja quasi nur noch an der Verlustleistung gearbeitet, nicht mehr an der Rechenleistung)



> Das kommt noch dazu, nur weils irgendwelche OCler geschafft haben, heißt das noch lange nicht, das das auch für Enduser möglich ist.



Also 4+ GHz auf nem Netburst sind nun wirkliche keine Seltenheit, die Extrem-Ocern vorbehalten sind.
Da hats sogar mein Galatin (der so ziemlich der OC-resistente Netburst neben dem Tulsa sein dürfte) bis zum ersten Benchmarkstart geschafft, obwohl das Board ihn nicht mal mehr mit der Standard-Vcore versorgen konnte.

Ab 5GHz wirds interessanter, wobei auch das unter Wakü keine Seltenheit war. (heiß werden sie halt - aber das stört nur den User  )



> Andersrum, also nur weils OCler nicht geschafft haben, heißt das noch lange nicht, das der Hersteller das nicht dennoch schaffen kann.



Da die Hersteller aber selten verraten, was sie so alles im stillen Kämmerlein machen, ist es der nächstbeste Hinweis. (von Intel wissen wir immerhin, dass 4 GHz in kommerziellen Stückzahlen so-gut-wie-möglich gewesen sind)



> Hier schmeiß ich mal das F2 vs. F3 Stepping der AM2 Dualcores in den Raum, letzteres hat wesentlich mehr Taktreserven, gute gehen hier auf 3,5GHz, offiziell werden sie bis 3,2GHz ausgeliefert,



D.h. es bestanden satte 10% OC-Potential? Nicht gerade berauschend, wenn mans mit Intel vergleicht.



> Wer sagt denn, das AMD nicht auch die 939 Prozessoren auf dieses Niveau hätte bringen können??



Sie hätten die CPUs einfach nur in n So939 Package stecken und vielleicht noch n paar Änderungen vornehmen müssen.
Der Eckpunkt ist aber nicht, was sie mit späterer Technologie hätten erreichen können, sondern was die in einem Zeitraum verfügbaren Technologien im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz geleistet haben.
Und zwar idealerweise noch die Technologien, die auch gegeneinander vermarktet wurden. (sonst wäre der unangefochtene König der Mitte des Jahrzehnts wohl n übertakteter Pentium M  )


----------



## amdintel (18. März 2009)

> Allerdings muss ich ehrlich zugeben, dass ich technisch bei AMD auch nicht sooooviel erwähnenswert finde. Sie haben ne tolle Preisgestaltung, aber mit Ausnahme der kurzen Phasen zwischen dem ausscheiden des



Mit der Einführung der Sockel  939/940 und der Neuen AMD CPUs damals ,
die X2 4er Reihe ... hatte AMD einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht, 
die CPUs waren zu den damaligen Zeiten   2005/2006 gut  im Trend , 
Intel war damals mit dem E6300/E6400  zum AMD  4800/5000 + etwa . ebenbürtig,
heute ist zu den aktuellen AMD CPUs die Schere  recht weit aus einander gegangen.
Wenn Intel mit der Androhung Ernst macht, (da bin ich mir 100%  sicher),  
kann es  das AUS  für AMD Desktop Prozessoren bedeuten ?

Beim Notebook/Netbook Markt CPUs,  
ist AMD ja schon weg vom Fenster und ist nicht mehr in der Lage, 
mit aktuellen CPUs  Intel Paroli bieten können.
In besseren Notebooks der  gehobenen Mittel und Spitzten Klasse, z,b, 
sind keine AMD  CPUs mehr zu finden,  AMD CPUs für Netbooks z.b. gibt es gar nicht. 
AMD  CPUs für Notebook sind nur noch in billig Geräten zu finden,
aber nicht mehr in Hi.End  Gamer Books.
Obwohl der der Notebook und Netbook Markt  voll im Trend   ist, hat es AMD voll
verpennt (!)

In der Freien Marktwirtschaft ist es so, die Masse machts und sorgt für 
Umsatz/Gewinn,   (wenn man so rum  kuckt,  was 2008 und heute  bei Discountern  
so umgesetzt wird,  verkauf von  Notebooks/Nezbooks ,PCs mit Intel CPUs, 
PCs, Netbooks, Notebook mit AMD  CPU sind da beispielsweise immer noch nicht 
 zu finden, bei den Geiz ist Geil Discountern .


----------



## Tommy_Lee (18. März 2009)

Schnell kurz zu meiner Antwort: Arbeiter Feuern usw.

Da nur dadurch Deutschland geholfen werden kann, erst wenn die Regierung sich vor einer Wand von 75% Arbeitslosen sieht, wird jemand da oben die Revolution ausrufen.  Oder wir verkaufen Deutschland an den meistbietenden, muss ehr noch drauf legen, dass es jemand haben möchte.

Sehe das auch zu Opel so, dann gibts halt keinen Opel mehr... Ja zu machen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup: Zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt hatte AMD nicht die nötige Technologie.
> Später vielleicht schon, aber später war auch Intel nen Schritt weiter.


Äh, nee, is klar...
Und was hätte AMD jetzt davon abgehalten, ein neues Stepping zu bringen, das auch bei S939 mehr erlaubt hätte??
Vielleicht nichts, außer das man eh schon spät mit der DDR-2 Plattform ist und sich lieber darauf konzentriert hat, als auf die überalterte DDR-1 Plattform?!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Liegt primär daran, dass du sämtliche positiven Aspekte, die man bezüglich AMD erwähnen sollte (und noch ~50% mehr *duckundrenn*  ) erwähnst.
> Warum sollte ich die Sachen wiederholen, bläht den Thread nur unnötig auf.


Sehr schwache Ausreder, ruyven, sehr schwache...

Und wo wir gerad dabei sind:
Warum versuchst du den Netburst Crap auch noch schön zu reden?!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich ehrlich zugeben, dass ich technisch bei AMD auch nicht sooooviel erwähnenswert finde.


Ja, nee, is klar 
Mach mal die Augen auf, da gibts richtig viel, was man bei AMD erwähnen könnte!
Was sie auch einige Jahre vor Intel hatten...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> AMD hatte zwar einige interessante technische Ansätze, aber nie die, die ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt als am dringensten erachtet hätte. (z.B. war n FSB mit 6,4GiB/s anno 2003 imho vollkommen ausreichend und HyperTransport somit technisch faszinierend, Multithread-Tauglichkeit dank HyperThreading aber die praktischere Angelegenheit)


Achso, "interessante Ansätze"?
Ja, nee ist klar, dazu fällt mir echt nicht mehr viel ein...

Und die Sache mit dem FSB ist reinste Intel Propaganda, die einfach nicht stimmt!
Die CPU wäre mit integriertem Speichercontroller einfach schneller und das durchaus recht erheblich, außerdem könnte man dann auch von schnellerem Speicher profitieren, was ja bei den C2Ds nicht der Fall ist, besonders die lahmen Teile mit 200MHz FSB...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2009)

*AW: AMD und die Roten Zahlen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Äh, nee, is klar...
> Und was hätte AMD jetzt davon abgehalten, ein neues Stepping zu bringen, das auch bei S939 mehr erlaubt hätte??
> Vielleicht nichts, außer das man eh schon spät mit der DDR-2 Plattform ist und sich lieber darauf konzentriert hat, als auf die überalterte DDR-1 Plattform?!



Beantwortest du dir doch wunderbar selbst:
Warum bringt ein Hersteller zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt nicht einfach eine Technologie, die besser als seine aktuelle ist?
Weil er nicht die Ressourcen für diese Entwicklung übrig hätte.



> Und wo wir gerad dabei sind:
> Warum versuchst du den Netburst Crap auch noch schön zu reden?!



Ich relativiere extrem negative Aussagen.
Und Nebburst hatte eben nicht nur negative Seiten. Genaugenommen gab es nur eine negative Seite: Die für hohe Rechenleistung benötigten Taktfrequenzen konnten nur bei sehr hohen Verlustleistungen erreicht werden.
Ende.
Das hat zwar die letzten Jahre alles überschattet, aber es ist nunmal nicht der einzigste Aspekt. Vom erreichbaren Takt/erreichbarer Leistung über Leistung/Siliziumfläche bis hin zu Komfort/Leistung hat Netburst einige techonologische Höchstleistungen vollbracht. 
Damit kann man sich differnziert auseinandersetzen, oder seitenweise was von "Crap", "Schrott",... faseln.



> Was sie auch einige Jahre vor Intel hatten...



z.B.? Auf IMC und HyperThreading gehe ich ja schon ein. Was hatten sie denn noch deutlich früher als Intel?
Eine breite Palette an 64-Bit Software, die damit nutzen konnte?



> Und die Sache mit dem FSB ist reinste Intel Propaganda, die einfach nicht stimmt!
> Die CPU wäre mit integriertem Speichercontroller einfach schneller und das durchaus recht erheblich, außerdem könnte man dann auch von schnellerem Speicher profitieren, was ja bei den C2Ds nicht der Fall ist, besonders die lahmen Teile mit 200MHz FSB...



Wenn du eine Aussage als "Intel Propaganda" bezeichnen möchtest, solltest du sie erst einmal wiedegeben.

Hier hat jedenfalls niemand das FSB-Konzept als leistungsfördernd bezeichnet, nur als ausreichend. Natürlich hätten etwas geringere Latenzen eine höhere Gesamtleistung gebracht - hat AMD ja schön vorgemacht. Schnelleren Speicher gabs anno 2003 aber eh nicht (OC jenseits der Jedec mal außen vor), den hat Intel erst ein Jahr später eingeführt (und gebracht hats auch da noch nicht viel)
N IMC hätte somit ein paar % mehr Leistung gebracht. Aber HyperThreading brachte statt dessen eine massive Steigerung des Bedienkomforts - und für mich als Anwender hat nunmal die Technologie Priorität, von der ich wirklich was mitbekomme, am meisten.


----------



## Progs-ID (20. März 2009)

[x] besseres Wetter

Was anderes können sie doch im Moment kaum tun, außer an neuen Produkten zu arbeiten, die dann mehr Geld einbringen.


----------

